#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Прошу помощи >  > > >  >  >  Что-то пошло не так...

## Эфрон

Последний год, или около того что-то идет не так... Все буквально валится из рук, словно какое-то проклятье или порча. Не знаю даже. Такое чувство что мир и вся вселенная до последнего атома все сделает так, чтобы я с ужасом бросил любое дело, которое начал. Покупаю что-то в магазине - оказывается бракованное или сломанное, поцарапанное. Поселился у своей девушки - соседи пристают и допрашивают. В доме и за окном постоянно сверлят, отключают воду, ломаются лифты. Хотя, как она говорит - такое только с моим появлением началось. В метро еду - постоянно неприятные люди рядом сидят, часто очевидно сумасшедшие, или начнут что-то перебирать в сумке, наваливаясь на меня. Стоит сесть в транспорте - сразу из двух дверей заходят две старушки, и наваливаются на меня, так невербально требуя уступить место. Зайду в магазин - там кого-то обворовали. На кассе очередь из 30 человек, хотя когда заходил, очереди не было никакой. Да еще драка начнется или разборка. Вдобавок лента на кассе закончится или еще что-то. Иду к метро - там всегда стоит скорая и кого-то выносят. В вагоне драка. На платформе драка. Ну или в вагоне начнет молодёжь агрессивная бегать и орать. Захочу помочь кому-то с компьютером - компьютер сдохнет, хотя там всего ничего не было. Поеду со знакомыми на их машине - каждый гаишник останавливает, мелкая авария случится или что-то в этом роде. Работу потерял, хотя не самый плохой специалист в области IT, одни отказы. Предложили только самые стрёмные фирмы работу, судя по отзывам которые. Сегодня должно быть интервью по скайпу, начальник этой фирмы позвонил, и в ту же секунду у них обрывается, падает связь во всем офисе. Просит по скайпу. У меня выключается ноут, несколько раз падает скайп. Так и не удалось ничего. Иду к подъезду - по пути две скорых увижу которые на улице кого-то откачивают. Денег уже нет, и я не знаю что делать. Какой-то черный ужас твориться, моя девушка это видит и говорит что я это делаю. А как я могу это делать? Она отвечает - своими непозитивными мыслями. Мысли позитивно говорит. Угу, это так просто, просто мысли позитивно и все наладится. Как безногому сказать - ты безногий, хочешь ходить и пойдешь. Может это и правда, но ввиду некоторых обстоятельств возможно одному из миллиона, остальные так и будут безногими, как бы не тужились. Стараюсь делать какие-то практики, простирания, мандалу, мантры - но утром меня будит дикое сверление по всему дому, иду умываться, включаю воду - воды нет. Иду на улицу, лифт не работает, кругом какой-то кошмар творится и так далее. Уже боюсь выносить мусор идти, так как там постоянно сталкиваюсь с соседкой (прям как выхожу, так и сталкиваюсь), которая во мне наркомана почему-то видит. Подскажите, что делать? Практиковать 4 безмерных, думать позитивно - видимо моя карма совсем слаба чтобы таких ужасов вокруг не происходило.

----------


## Харуказе

Я конечно все понимаю,но разве это ужасы?Я такое вижу довольно часто.Из всего выше перечисленного разве что потеря работы может хоть как-то тянуть на ужас.
Вот у меня сейчас трафик на телефоне закончился,не могу дослушать Koi no Yokushiryoku из Metal Gear:Peace Walker. Ужас!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> Я конечно все понимаю,но разве это ужасы?Я такое вижу довольно часто.Из всего выше перечисленного разве что потеря работы может хоть как-то тянуть на ужас.
> Вот у меня сейчас трафик на телефоне закончился,не могу дослушать Koi no Yokoshiryoku из Metal Gear:Peace Walker. Ужас!


Но это происходит 90% всего моего времени! Моя девушка даже этого боится и постоянно говорит: "прекращай мыслить непозитивно". Видите довольно часто - но не через каждые же 30 метров своего пути к метро? Начиная от подъезда и даже от квартиры и так целый день. Уже крыша едет просто. Иду - скорая, пожар, дальше какого-то наркомана откачивают, опять скорая, драка, в магазин захожу - там все скандалят, старушка кричит что ее обокрали и так целый день. Это не сравнимо с закончившимся трафиком, это просто ерунда. Трафик закончился - это логично, предсказуемо, контролируемо. Вокруг меня же происходят вещи нелогичные и непредсказуемые.

----------


## Харуказе

Нет,я не ожидал,что трафик закончится на середине песни. Ну а вообще,цитата из книги Посыпание Будды пеплом:
"Жизнь — это Дзен. Но некоторые люди говорят, что жизнь — это страдания. В чем тут различие? Если вы создаете «Моя жизнь — это Дзен», и тогда ваша жизнь становится Дзен. Если другой человек создает «Моя жизнь — страдания», тогда жизнь этого человека становится страданием. Все здесь зависит от того, как вы удерживаете свой ум сейчас, вот в этот самый момент! Этот сиюсекундный ум длится и становится вашей жизнью, как одна точка длится и становится прямой линией. Вам нравится Дзен, ваша жизнь стала Дзен. Теперь вы думаете, что мир прекрасен."



> Иду - скорая, пожар, дальше какого-то наркомана откачивают, опять скорая, драка, в магазин захожу - там все скандалят, старушка кричит что ее обокрали и так целый день


Как это конкретно к вам относится?Они спорят между собой,откачивают,дерутся между собой.

----------

Алик (24.09.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

Да, она водила меня к психологу, и мне она (психолог) сказала, чтобы я мыслил позитивно и бла-бла-бла. Выходим из арки от психолога (это было в центре) - тут же авария и трупов пакуют в черные мешки, дальше в метро драка и так далее, и так далее. Чтение текстов в которых утверждается что все пусто (или все Дзен) - уже не помогают, практически я доведен до состояния без пяти минут психушки или суицида. Все очень плохо, а у вас песенка закончилась.

----------


## Харуказе

Меня могли тоже упаковать в мешок, после того как фура въехала в машину. Но меня даже не поцарапало. Причем не я видел трупы (а трупы я тоже видел),а мог стать трупом.  Да и год без постоянной работы я сидел,подрабатывал переводчиком. От такого не стоит сходить с ума. Можно пойти в парк и помедитировать,если дома постоянно мешают.



> Чтение текстов в которых утверждается что все пусто (или все Дзен) - уже не помогают, практически я доведен до состояния без пяти минут психушки или суицида.


Не все пусто,а лишь пусто от самобытия,но ладно.
Вот можно это почитать,если кажется,что своя жизнь плоха http://brandnewday.ru/read/3426/ .

----------


## Эфрон

> Нет,я не ожидал,что трафик закончится на середине песни. Ну а вообще,цитата из книги Посыпание Будды пеплом:
> "Жизнь — это Дзен. Но некоторые люди говорят, что жизнь — это страдания. В чем тут различие? Если вы создаете «Моя жизнь — это Дзен», и тогда ваша жизнь становится Дзен. Если другой человек создает «Моя жизнь — страдания», тогда жизнь этого человека становится страданием. Все здесь зависит от того, как вы удерживаете свой ум сейчас, вот в этот самый момент! Этот сиюсекундный ум длится и становится вашей жизнью, как одна точка длится и становится прямой линией. Вам нравится Дзен, ваша жизнь стала Дзен. Теперь вы думаете, что мир прекрасен."
> 
> Как это конкретно к вам относится?Они спорят между собой,откачивают,дерутся между собой.


Так, что такие зрелища каждые 15 минут очень подрывают изнутри. Плюс стоит мне взяться за что-то - это сгорит, разобьется, сломается, исчезнет и разрушится самым диким способом. Куплю продукты - они тухлые, молоко кислое, фарш протухший и так далее. И не нужно говорить что сейчас везде некачественные продукты. Несколько человек ходят в те же магазины за теми же продуктами и у них все хорошо.

----------


## Эфрон

> Меня могли тоже упаковать в мешок, после того как фура въехала в машину. Но меня даже не поцарапало. Причем не я видел трупы (а трупы я тоже видел),а мог стать трупом. От такого не стоит сходить с ума. Можно пойти в парк и помедитировать,если дома постоянно мешают.
> 
> Не все пусто,но ладно.


Представляете что будет, когда я войду в парк?  :Smilie:

----------


## Харуказе

> Представляете что будет, когда я войду в парк?


Вот вы уже заранее это себе представляете,поэтому так и будет. Не представляйте.

----------


## Харуказе

> Так, что такие зрелища каждые 15 минут очень подрывают изнутри. Плюс стоит мне взяться за что-то - это сгорит, разобьется, сломается, исчезнет и разрушится самым диким способом. Куплю продукты - они тухлые, молоко кислое, фарш протухший и так далее. И не нужно говорить что сейчас везде некачественные продукты. Несколько человек ходят в те же магазины за теми же продуктами и у них все хорошо.


Ну пожалуйтесь на плохие продукты. Может обменяют.

----------


## Эфрон

> Вот вы уже заранее это себе представляете,поэтому так и будет. Не представляйте.


Об этом тоже думал. Но вот представить что-то хорошее - не получается. Плохое вокруг происходит само по себе. А хорошего наверное только то, что пока живу и не сошел с ума окончательно. Из-за продуктов ругался раньше, писал в жалобные книги, и занимался прочим сутяжничеством. Однажды даже когда сдавал в гарантийный отдел планшет (конечно же он был сломан), чуть не подрался даже с бородатым начальником гарантийного отдела. Сейчас уже ничего никуда не ношу, не пишу и не жалуюсь, воспринимаю как нормальную ситуацию.

----------


## Эфрон

Я уже готов просто пойти к какому-нибудь колдуну и снимать порчу сглазы и так далее, сил уже нет никаких. Ситуация совершенно ненормальная. Ладно раз в день что-то видеть неприятное и раз в день что-то валилось из рук. Но когда это каждую минуту. Пока писал это сообщение - заглючил ноут, обжегся кипятком и в подъезде что-то происходит судя по звукам.

----------


## Эфрон

Спросите - зачем пишу об этом на буддийском форуме. Считаю себя буддистом, время от времени пытаюсь что-то практиковать, но результатов не особо вижу. Может среди форумчан найдется кто-то, кто знаком с такой вот черной полосой в жизни, и посоветует какие-либо методы.

----------


## Won Soeng

Сделайте трекинг. Запишите все обнаруживаемые Вами события в течение недели, с точностью до одной минуты.

----------


## Харуказе

> Об этом тоже думал. Но вот представить что-то хорошее - не получается. Плохое вокруг происходит само по себе. А хорошего наверное только то, что пока живу и не сошел с ума окончательно. Из-за продуктов ругался раньше, писал в жалобные книги, и занимался прочим сутяжничеством. Однажды даже когда сдавал в гарантийный отдел планшет (конечно же он был сломан), чуть не подрался даже с бородатым начальником гарантийного отдела. Сейчас уже ничего никуда не ношу, не пишу и не жалуюсь, воспринимаю как нормальную ситуацию.


Это и стоит так воспринимать. Не бывает бесконечно длинных черных и бесконечно длинных белых полос. Когда-нибудь все заканчивается.

----------


## Эфрон

> Сделайте трекинг. Запишите все обнаруживаемые Вами события в течение недели, с точностью до одной минуты.


Интересная идея, спасибо! Вот так все записывать в блокнот, или может твиттер для этого завести? А потом что делать, через неделю?

----------


## Эфрон

> Это и стоит так воспринимать. Не бывает бесконечно длинных черных и бесконечно длинных белых полос. Когда-нибудь все заканчивается.


Пытался даже смеяться - говорил своей девушке - ну, в лучших традициях жанра все происходит. Думал, если все эти плохие ситуации высмеять, то они уйдут. Но они не уходят.

----------


## Харуказе

> Пытался даже смеяться - говорил своей девушке - ну, в лучших традициях жанра все происходит. Думал, если все эти плохие ситуации высмеять, то они уйдут. Но они не уходят.


Не уходят сейчас,-уйдут потом.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Интересная идея, спасибо! Вот так все записывать в блокнот, или может твиттер для этого завести? А потом что делать, через неделю?


Просто поймете, сколько процентов Вашей жизни это занимает в действительности.
Пока Вы этого не сделаете, Вы можете считать свою ситуацию уникальной, не как у всех, не как всегда. И это Вас удивляет и даже, к сожалению, угнетает. Вы начинаете искать причины, хотя в общем-то ничего особенного не происходит.

Знаете в чем разница между планом и прогнозом?
План это то, что Вы собираетесь сделать. А прогноз это то, что Вы ожидаете, ничего не предпринимая.

Раз уж это не Вы деретесь, не Вы сверлите и пилите, не Вы домогаетесь к соседям - зачем Вы пытаетесь найти в этом какое-то свое участие?
Вас просто это цепляет и раздражает. Если Вы измените отношение, это просто перестанет занимать хоть какую-то часть Вашей жизни. 

Дзен-мастера часто говорят в таких случаях: бросьте это все. Перестаньте создавать себе сложности.

Просто прямо сейчас возьмите и в ответ на это сообщение напишите все, что вспомните за последнюю неделю. А потом посмотрите, сколько времени прошло между этими событиями и чем это время было занято.

Фильтры восприятия - забавная штука. Они превращают мгновения в большую часть жизни, а большую часть жизни в пустое место.

----------

Lion Miller (24.09.2015), Алик (24.09.2015), Галина_Сур (24.09.2015), Эфрон (24.09.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

Попробую со следующей недели вести закрытый твиттер для себя, чтобы не заморачиваться со временем до минуты (ох чую будет виснуть и выключаться телефон).

----------

